# loose fenders



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everyone! New member here with a question, and I've done a search on this and came up with no answers so here we go! I've got a problem with my trailer fenders, they are really loose. They are bolted through the fully boxed frame but it looks to me like the only way to fix the problem is to remove the bolts to the leaf spring section to get in the inside where the fender bolts are. I may be totally wrong and if there is an easier way around this I would like to know! Hopefully this makes sense to someone!


----------



## Brine (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Jason - welcome to the site. 

Could you take a few pics of the fender setup and show us?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2014)

What brand trailer do you have?


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)

The trailer is a 78, and sorry about the multiple posts, It's the easiest way to do it from my dumbphone.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you tried taking the nuts off and if so are the bolts spinning?


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep they just spin.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm guessing there is no access from the back of the frame rail? Looks like your going to have to drop the suspension section. It's not a hard job just need a few jackstands.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 16, 2014)

If your just trying to tighten the fenders I would hold the end of the bolt with channel locks and then tighten nut with a wrench.


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Mar 18, 2014)

It's fully boxed, so I'll just have to drop the suspension like lckstckn2smknbrls said and put new bolts and nuts through it. Oh well, I have to completely rewire the thing so might as well strip everything down and start over.


----------

